# Just pondering....



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Not to mention bored out of my mind right now.

I was just thinking about something that was said to me earlier.

Ok, now I am country, southern as can be. No I am not a *******, last time I checked my neck was white. But I talk really country. 
I was talking to one of my neighbors this morning while me and the dogs were having our morning walk.
She asked me where my daughter has been catching baby crawdads at.
Well I told here "over yonder by the creek".

Does no one say yonder anymore. Seems like everytime I say it I get remarks or laughs or straight out puzzlement like "yonder what".
We visited my aunt in Texas 2 years ago and even there people were asking me where I was from...to me thats bad.
I was just wondering if anyone else here from/near the south use old southern slang?


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

occansionally, but i wouldnt say i use it reg.

My problem is ive grow up with a family of roundy cussing drinkers, and i took on the cussing part rather well. I swear in just about every sentence i say. I cant help it, its just me.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> occansionally, but i wouldnt say i use it reg.
> 
> My problem is ive grow up with a family of roundy cussing drinkers, and i took on the cussing part rather well. I swear in just about every sentence i say. I cant help it, its just me.


I know what you mean...I grew up around rowdy drinkers all my life. If they teach one thing in your life it is how to drink and to do it well. Cussing is like 2nd nature to me. I try hard not to use it though, esp. in front of my kids so you hear all kinds of weird things coming out of my mouth if I get hurt.
I probably sound like Boomhauer off of King of the Hill.
There are some words hard for me to pronounce b/c of my southern twang, like teddy bear, birthday.
My hubby tells me I can get a job talking for the characters in SQUIDBILLIES on adult swim.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I live in South Fl and have lived no further north than Tampa my entire life. I'm not real country though...at least not in my speaking. Now for those of you who don't consider Fl "the south", you've clearly never met a native. Us native floridians are pretty similar to the "**** asses" from Louisiana('cept we talk better LOL). I might have a slight accent, you never know until you get around a Yankee lol. I say y'all, and the occasional "I'm fixin to", but that's probably about it lol. I have said yonder before, but I wouldn't say it's a regular part of my vocabulary.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea i'm with ya metal girl, i say howdy, yall, yonder, and a heck of alot of cajun french, which usually gets me looks! lol. 
they way i look at it is, people shouldn't judge us based on the way we speak or look (even tho in the real world......) but what the heck, us southerners are famous!


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

I am pretty much a ******* and I am proud of it. I use plenty of country slang words... like wobby-jawed and catty-wompus... Hell I grew up near a town called Lizard Lick, NC... but I wouldn't change it for the world! I also call a shopping cart a buggy, and a grocery bag a sack and every soda is a coke they just come in different flavors....


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Ncprisonguard said:


> I am pretty much a ******* and I am proud of it. I use plenty of country slang words... like wobby-jawed and catty-wompus... Hell I grew up near a town called Lizard Lick, NC... but I wouldn't change it for the world! I also call a shopping cart a buggy, and a grocery bag a sack and every soda is a coke they just come in different flavors....


OMG! i'm soo there! going to vegas when we got married throwed me all off, all i wanted was a coke but got a look when i asked for it...! lol.oh and GRITS! on the real, i love you guys up north, but yall gotta learn what grits are! lol.they are the best things ever!

but the whole lizard lick thing...well, you got me beat on that one, i grew up in a place called Centerpoint. and it is literally in the center of the state and central LA...had a stop sign and a rodeo arena...woohoo! 
my hubbie picks at me all the time, b/c i'm living in the 'burbs but want all these animals still..he always says 'you can take the girl outta the country, but can't take the country outta the girl' ! can i get a hell ya!?
just b/c i'm country and talk different doesn't mean i'm not educated...ya know?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I say yonder all the time, lol and trust me I am from Texas but living here in California since 2005 and ppl look at me like I am alien. I also say crick instead of creek..or...
*Fixento (fixento go to the store)
*people laugh because I say all y'all instead of just y'all (here in cali it is you guys  )
*for those ambidextrious?? ppl I just say `bihandual` cuz i can't say that long damn word
*i say ain't
*instead of pronouncing AND i say ANDS as in "andz he said yadda yadda yaddo"
*i say yeppers and aight
*when we go to the bar i call it honky tonken and when i mean dancin it comes out "boot scooten"

So yah, ppl here in cali sure just don't know what to think. Alot of ppl make me repeat myself. Grrrrr...Don't make no sense as in to why we all gotta talk proper, life is to short to be damn proper!!

At dinner time I lick my plate clean, if you don't like it, you don't have to come over when invited. I cut my steak with a pocket knife at home or in restuarants and eat it with my fingers, I love to feel the texture of my food before tasting it. I walk barefoot 24/7 unless somewhere that requires shoes. So yah, here in this state I am considered a huge ******* with no manners. Call me what you want though, I am a happy camper and I am gonna die happy knowing that I haven't wasted my life on living up to other ppl's expectations!

Hahaha, oh yah I also call the shopping cart a buggy and ppl here will laugh and say no a buggy is a horse buggy and I am like, nope it is a horse cart and a shopping buggy, lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I grew-up in the most northern part of minnesota. If I like a word I use it. I say yeppers, y'all, ehhh ( thats canadian). catty-wompus, yonder, dandy, howdy, 
i can't think of any others right now. People know I'm from MN becasue of of my speach bt I throgh them off from time to time. Sometime I throw in a southern accent just for the hell of it. I don't say wash either it warsh. That is the way my brothers in-laws said it so that is how I say it.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i say yonder. its also been pointed out by people that i never pronounce the ing at the nd of words, example instead of going camping i go campin


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I say yonder, but I reckon thats cause Im from SC too. Lol I grew up here my whole life and when I go other places Im proud to be just a simple country boy.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im not southern i think im just lazy lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Wayne i drop all the "g's" too that are at the end of words. I know I'm not lazy about it just the way everyone else said it.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol, my g dad is from WV and my mom and aunts and uncles used to spend a lot of time down there.... thats the only southern roots i have


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had an uncle that lived in Lousianna for 10yrs. I have never any further south than Minneapolis/St/Paul. I pick up alot of southern style talking from the movies.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i iek the way some folks from luisanna and FL talk.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I say yonder...
Joe's parents live in the hollar...
Here in KY, we say youins instead of y'all...

I know the words to all songs ever sang by George Jones, Conway Twitty, Hank Jr and Sr, and Johnny Cash.


----------

